# Hey guys, need your opinion...



## unknownsld (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys, need your thoughts on something real quick. Getting business cards printed up tomorrow and I have a few ideas for the background image to make it stand out. Considering the name of my business and the products that I sell I have narrowed it down to these pictures. Trying to narrow it down to the top 4/5. I will either get 250 with one background pic or might get 50 of each of the top 5 or 62 of the top 4.

Remember the business name is Soldier Arms and Surplus, just from two suppliers I have roughly 17,500 products. Of those 17,500 roughly 1,000 of them (or more than 1,000) are firearms related.

1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just my opinion but I prefer the secondand third pictures for background. The landscpe and tent will be ok with 90% of your customers - pleasing comfortable yet outdorsey. The on site shelter of evergreens will be slightly less acceptable to some because it is made of "living trees" but it will still appeal to a good 80% of those out there. The military pictures and gun pictures will only appeal to those who find a connection to military and paramilitary lifestyles and those that have enough "common" sense to realize that repurposing military gear does not mean you are going to war.
The #2 picture with landscape and tent is also easier to print over - making your cards easier to read.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's my vote.
View attachment 1979


----------



## Catfish Prepper (Feb 28, 2013)

i think the 4th and 7th would be the best choice considering your name, and what you intend to sell.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I like #4 but all of them would be great.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Here's my vote.
> View attachment 1979


I agree with Paraquack


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The business is Soldier Arms and Surplus. This is a place I would (and most likely will) patronize. As an old soldier myself, the one that struck me the most is #4, the two riflemen silhouetted against the setting sun. That one spoke to me. The other pictures with the grunts in daylight were too "busy." And the other sihouete photo does not convey (to me) the essence of The Brotherhood like #4. 
The generic camping ones would be fine if you were Billy Bob's Outdoor Camping Supply, and the one of the rifle is too limiting since only a little over half of your stock is gun related.
Just my opinion, which is neither more nor less valid than any other.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe this will help a little. Click o n the image and it should blow up to near normal size.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is less what you sell and more who you want to reach. I would agree on the soldier background if you were trying to serve only the militant crowd but you want to appeal to the largest group of those who are prepping - that will be your "daily bread".


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been in sales for almost 40 years, I think the first picture is the best. 

I don't mind you using pictures of our armed forces to promote your company but realistically very few people can relate to that, what is the % of people that have actually served?

If you are going for active or previously active duty soldiers, the use the desert storm pictures, but for the rest of the arm chair generals, do #1 so they can relate to your logo.


----------



## unknownsld (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks guys for your input, I do appreciate it. This is the design I ended up going with. Simple, yet still stands out a little not to mention less expensive for 500 cards. Using a full background I would have ended up paying over $50. Got 500 for $35.00.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I like the look of it! If you get your website up before Memorial day, please let me know.

Part of my business is writing technical manuals for computer programmers. I have one due the first of June. If it is okay, I will use your URL in some the example code. Although a majority of computer programmers are liberal retards, I do run into quite a few preppers and gun guys as well. So I figure using your URL does double duty: it give you some exposure to guys that might be interested in what you are selling and it tweeks the noses of the libs in a way they cannot raise hell over. Sounds like a win-win to me...


----------



## unknownsld (Mar 19, 2013)

Inor said:


> I like the look of it! If you get your website up before Memorial day, please let me know.
> 
> Part of my business is writing technical manuals for computer programmers. I have one due the first of June. If it is okay, I will use your URL in some the example code. Although a majority of computer programmers are liberal retards, I do run into quite a few preppers and gun guys as well. So I figure using your URL does double duty: it give you some exposure to guys that might be interested in what you are selling and it tweeks the noses of the libs in a way they cannot raise hell over. Sounds like a win-win to me...


Yea, let me think about that but I might be ok with it.


----------



## AntiObama (May 13, 2013)

4. Awesome!!


----------

